# Bully sticks sale



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

what perfect timing!
i was actually about to call my local pet stores to see who had them in stock since i've heard they're one of the best chewies for dogs.

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## genEus (Jul 1, 2015)

peppersb said:


> I just got an email from bullysticksonline. They are having a 30% off sale with free shipping. They've been recommended here before, so I thought you might want to know about the 30% off. Their bully sticks are already cheaper than pet stores and they are healthier too. They come from humanely raised grass-fed cattle in Argentina (no feed lots) and I think their processing is safer too.
> 
> https://www.bullysticksonline.com/
> 
> PS -- Sale is only for 48 hours


Thanks! Although Charlie's still barely made it through a couple inches of the original 12" one I got him as a welcome gift 2 weeks ago. Going to get a few more for the future.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh look at that gorgeous little Charlie! What a nice looking pup! 

My dogs also really love the open taffy chips -- pieces of beef esophagus. Yum.


----------

